# Mangrove Jacks west cost ale yeast



## thisispants (21/3/15)

Making a black IPA and using this yeast for the first time. It's been about 40 hours with no activity at all. The yeast booklet states it's quick to start. Getting worried. Anyone else observed similar behavior from this yeast?


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (21/3/15)

I used it once to try it was a slow starter for me but got there in the end, I certainly wouldn't panic yet take a hydro sample as see if the gravity is heading in the right direction then relax into the day


----------



## BrosysBrews (21/3/15)

Agree, don't think quick would be how I would describe it to take off. Unless you massively under pitched? OG? How much? There are some online calculators that help with pitching rates.


----------



## yum beer (21/3/15)

I used it once and it took a while to crack a good krausen.
It started fermenting slowly, fairly early on but took a bit to get really cracking.
looking to try the first beer from that batch today so can't give any results info.


----------



## mckenry (21/3/15)

Its a really slow starter. Many threads here on it. Worked well for me though in the end.


----------



## Pugwash (21/3/15)

Yeah,,very slow here too. Took the 48 hours to get hold. Don't panic.


----------



## thisispants (22/3/15)

Yep, took about 48 hours or so, maybe slightly more.... It's going great guns now. Phew.


----------



## Mickcr250 (23/3/15)

I have used it quite a few times now and it is definitely is a bit slow but I think it is worth the wait. It has some really nice esters and drops much clearer than us 05


----------

